# PHOENIX: White Homing pigeon



## MWallett (Mar 25, 2013)

We have a white homing pigeon that has made its home on a two-story window above our front door. We were able to catch it once, and friend took it, but it recently returned. I would like to find a fancier who would like to have her.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

MWallett said:


> We have a white homing pigeon that has made its home on a two-story window above our front door. We were able to catch it once, and friend took it, but it recently returned. I would like to find a fancier who would like to have her.


Where are you located?


----------

